# 4 year work permits



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dear members

Does anyone have an idea what the chances are for the extension or renewal of permits issued to Zimbabweans in 2010 upon expiry? These permits are only valid for 4years and were issued free of charge.My general work permit expires in Oct 2014. can someone assist in this?


----------

